# rollers vs tumblers



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

hey guys, is there a difference between rollers and tumblers? i am interested in getting some of what my grandfather called rollers. can you buy old birds and fly them at a new loft or will they fly back where they came from?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Settle them for a month or two and you can fly them. They lack much of a homing instinct so settle easily. 

From what I know tumblers roll but not as much or often as rollers.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Old birds will be fine as long as you home them. 
As for differences, I've been told rollers roll backwards and tumblers forwards and as Grim said, rollers tend to have more stamina, they roll more, with a shorter time in between each roll and their rolls are faster, if you can count each individual roll you have a tumbler. Are you planning on entering them into competitions?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Aaron,

True rollers will somersault backwards so fast that you cannot count the revolutions. Also, they will do it from 5 to 50 plus feet. 
Tumblers will do more "flipping",and without the speed and depth that the rollers have.


As for homing the older birds, Grim and Becca got it covered. Just keep them in for at least a month, making sure they can see outside and get a good look of the surroundings. If you have to, put them in a settling cage on top of the loft for a couple days. Also, make sure the birds are *hungry* when you release them.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Birds*

so what advice can you lend toward trying to find some decent rollers, whatever is going to be the most fun to watch and not cost 25 bucks each. maybe that isn't realistic. i don't plan to compete or show in any way, but i like cool color variation in my birds. anyone have experience on eggbid?
thanks!


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Aaron,

I have never bought off of eggbid, but I think it would be a lot better if you were to buy from someone in your area. First of all hopefully the seller would let you see the birds fly and second, if the seller is a real roller fancier, he would be able to help you with any questions you have.
Just beware that the roller fancy as a whole right now is kind of on edge with what happened last year. So if it seems that the fanciers are giving you the cold shoulder, don't get disappointed. Just be honest with them and be *patient*. 
As far as eggbid, I'm pretty sure there are *some *decent rollers sold there but I think that going directly to the source is the best way. Be patient, look around and ask questions.
Good luck.

Here are a couple of links that you can check to see if anyone in you area has birds for sale:

http://www.performingrollers.com


http://www.nbrconline.com/


Here is another great forum on roller pigeons. One important rule on this forum is no selling or asking to buy birds other than from the owner of the forum. The owner of this forum runs a business selling rollers and other products. From what I have heard he sell's very good rollers but not in the price range you are looking for. It's a great site with lots of information and you could find out if anyone is in your area.

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Roller_Discussion.html


----------



## Hawk Dodger (Feb 6, 2002)

*Any Experience?*

Do any of you know someone, or yourself about Catalonian Tumblers? 
I hear they are a rare breed from Spain and have only been here in the United States for a short time. Please respond with ideas or experience with this breed. Thanks all


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here check out this site.

http://circuslofts.com/


----------

